# Taxes and Working in and outside of RSA



## beveres (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello,

I am a US citizen, whose father immigrated to the US from RSA. I'm working on getting my citizenship/passport from the RSA Consulate in NYC, but my question is, if I did get my passport (crossing fingers) and decided not to work in South Africa, but casually visit, would they charge me taxes from my "overseas" (read: US work with my US citizenship) work? I heard of holdups like this at the airport before departure, and just wondering if anyone has either had experienced this or knows about this?

The other thing, which probably already is a broken record on this forum (but I'll ask anyway), what would be the best way to go about job hunting from overseas? I'm currently a Peace Corps Volunteer in Guatemala with a BSc/MSc in International Business, so by the time I'd finish, I'd have two years of international experience and a third language (Spanish) in addition to my two mother tongues (Hungarian and English).

For other people who don't have RSA citizenship, is the only way to get a worker's permit is getting hired by a company, or being sent by a company from overseas?

Thanks for any suggestions ahead of time, I greatly appreciate it!

Cheers,
Barbara


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

If you were just visiting like a regular U.S tourists, you should have no problems when you enter or eave the country. I have been back and fourth to S.A using either my U.S or S.A passport and none of the immigration folk said anything about taxes. They just ask you to declare expensive items, (like electronics etc.) if you are bringing them into the country.


----------

